# Cranberry Wine Recipes



## dmerlak (Sep 5, 2012)

I have made cranberry wine in the past and it is one of my favs. Just looking for any unique Cran Wine recipes?

Thank you

Dean


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a suggestion! ginger with powered all-spice. These two flavors fit very nicely with the bite of fresh cranberries. 

3 pounds cranberries
2 tablespoons of Chinese all-spice
1/2 thumb of fresh ginger, sliced
3 pounds granulated sugar (about 6 3/4 cups) 
1 campden tablet 
1 teaspoon nutrients 
pectic enzyme as directed
1 1/4 teaspoon acid blend 
1 package wine yeast 
1 gallon water

Essentially you could make a double recipe and still use 1 package of yeast for both.


----------

